# If I was president.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What would you do to get the country back on it's feet?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

In the immortal words of another saviour* "Love thine enemies. Love thy neighbours as thyself."*

Not until an electorate understands the wisdom of this statement can any leader or government debate policy in its Parliament because peace and harmony within its own people is desperately lacking.

That applies to the whole of the Middle East and the Arab Nations.


Eco - Mariner


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

How is the budget?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> In the immortal words of another saviour* "Love thine enemies. Love thy neighbours as thyself."*
> 
> Not until an electorate understands the wisdom of this statement can any leader or government debate policy in its Parliament because peace and harmony within its own people is desperately lacking.
> 
> ...




:focus: so come on your president what will you do?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> How is the budget?





Don't worry about budgets.. we are rich.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For me... and bear in mind my word is law and it will be carried out.

I would make child labour a jail term for the person who is employing them.. that will put children back into school.. so we need more teachers.

I would implement a huge clean up that has to be carried out daily.. that will also employ thousands.


I would do pavement repairs.... again this will employ people. 


and I havent thought any further than this


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

OK, since we are rich, then the first thing TRAFFIC LIGHTS in Cairo and Alexandria at almost every main intersection, and STOP SIGNS at the rest of them. INSTANT TICKETS starting at 300 LE that has to be paid within 1 month, or easier suspend the driver's licence. More buses, all air-conditioned, no microbus, no toktok. However those drivers can apply and be tested so that they can drive those buses. 

Social security and food supplies for needy families or single moms or people with disabilities, plus offices to help find jobs for them. 

You won't pay rent for 20 years if you are going to start your business in Egypt esp. Cairo or the other newer towns. Tax exemption for the first five years since you start production. Will pay the expenses for quality assurance specialists. 

Will have specialists (phD from a foreign university) look into and rewrite the school curricula, and will cancel the religion classes. Will pay for your higher education (teachers) if you are going to stay in this job for another 5 years. Will hire psychiatrists and psychologists who will hire their staff to run the youth centers starting with Cairo and Giza (volunteers are welcome too).


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't worry about budgets.. we are rich.


You can fix _almost_ any problem with money 

I would invest heavily and on a large scale in solar power, which not only would create a load of jobs but also cut Egypt's dependency on energy imports, hence reducing the need for fuel subsidies, improving the country's balance of payments and moving towards a more sustainable economic model (not to mention the green kudos).

that, for starters


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> OK, since we are rich, then the first thing TRAFFIC LIGHTS in Cairo and Alexandria at almost every main intersection, and STOP SIGNS at the rest of them. INSTANT TICKETS starting at 300 LE that has to be paid within 1 month, or easier suspend the driver's licence. More buses, all air-conditioned, no microbus, no toktok. However those drivers can apply and be tested so that they can drive those buses.
> 
> Social security and food supplies for needy families or single moms or people with disabilities, plus offices to help find jobs for them.
> 
> ...



tax and rent breaks for businesses? and what happens after those run out?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

just had a long chat with a neighbour and we put the country to right... just wish I could remember what we said lol


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> You can fix _almost_ any problem with money
> 
> I would invest heavily and on a large scale in solar power, which not only would create a load of jobs but also cut Egypt's dependency on energy imports, hence reducing the need for fuel subsidies, improving the country's balance of payments and moving towards a more sustainable economic model (not to mention the green kudos).
> 
> that, for starters


I asked a friend who's working in a car company about Prius, a green fuel car. She said it was planned to be in Egypt before the revolution but it would be very expensive compared to the cars in Egypt because the whole staff has to get their training abroad. It would have saved a lot of energy and gas shortage would mean nothing.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> just had a long chat with a neighbour and we put the country to right... just wish I could remember what we said lol


lol I'm never voting for you :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> I asked a friend who's working in a car company about Prius, an green fuel car. She said it was planned to be in Egypt before the revolution but it would be very expensive compared to the cars in Egypt because the whole staff has to get their training abroad. It would have saved a lot of energy and gas shortage would mean nothing.


why not bring the training to Egypt? :confused2: 

OK so that would be another project of mine, ensure that education (specially at university and NVQ level) provides students with the skills required in the job market so the money invested in building new infrastructure is maximised for the long term benefit of the country


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol I'm never voting for you :clap2:





lol I know I get worse... but my suggestions must have been good because he said he would nominate me... now I just need a husband and passport  lol


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> why not bring the training to Egypt? :confused2:
> 
> OK so that would be another project of mine, ensure that education (specially at university and NVQ level) provides students with the skills required in the job market so the money invested in building new infrastructure is maximed for the long term benefit of the country


Because I guess they are getting trained inside the factory itself.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> tax and rent breaks for businesses? and what happens after those run out?


What run out? I thought we were rich.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bicycles is the way to go... cairo is fairly flat...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would give them this bill

In a study prepared by Abdel Moneim al-Sayed, a member of the International Arbitration Center, he listed the following costs:

Mubarak’s medical expenses at Sharm al-Sheikh Hospital since his resignation: LE175 million
Cost of transferring the interrogation team during the first 174 days Mubarak spent in Sharm el-Sheikh: LE15 million
Cost of transferring Mubarak from Sharm al-Sheikh to the court in Cairo using a helicopter, including the wages of the security guards: LE300 million.
Cost of transferring Mubarak from the International Medical Center to the court: LE25 million.
Cost of securing the court: LE12 million.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would give them this bill
> 
> In a study prepared by Abdel Moneim al-Sayed, a member of the International Arbitration Center, he listed the following costs:
> 
> ...


It was not a joke. WE ARE RICH.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Was that 527,000,000 LE total !!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt is not a poor country, how can it be when America rightly or wrongly subsidises the armed forces, Suez brings in millions of dollars daily... that is before we start on anything else, 

ohh yes just remembered something else I would do, huge import taxes on made in china tat.. we have enough manpower to make our own tat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> Was that 527,000,000 LE total !!!!





bet it is less than he would have banked in his foreign accounts last year


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> What run out? I thought we were rich.


we are rich but we are not stupid  if we are trying to attract foreign/local investment with this type of incentive we must make sure that they don't run away after the tax breaks are over, right? 

Make it attractive for them to stay: big companies love cheap labour. Egypt has plenty of man (and woman) power but the population need to be re-qualified to compete with other labour markets.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> we are rich but we are not stupid  if we are trying to attract foreign/local investment with this type of incentive we must make sure that they don't run away after the tax breaks are over, right?
> 
> Make it attractive for them to stay: big companies love cheap labour. Egypt has plenty of man (and woman) power but the population need to be re-qualified to compete with other labour markets.


You're right. But there must still be incentives. And there's a contract too. He'll be the big loser, he's leaving a building, equipment and trained personnel behind that he had already paid for.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> OK, since we are rich, then the first thing TRAFFIC LIGHTS in Cairo and Alexandria at almost every main intersection, and STOP SIGNS at the rest of them. INSTANT TICKETS starting at 300 LE that has to be paid within 1 month, or easier suspend the driver's licence. More buses, all air-conditioned, no microbus, no toktok. However those drivers can apply and be tested so that they can drive those buses.
> 
> Social security and food supplies for needy families or single moms or people with disabilities, plus offices to help find jobs for them.
> 
> ...




Why cancel religion classes? I love the fact that my daughter is taught about God.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Why cancel religion classes? I love the fact that my daughter is taught about God.




quite simply religion is part of the problem here...


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

would forbid women to have the mobile switched on in the car - and ALL in Egypt should have renewed their licenses - that is, they were tested in the traffic rules - and then they had to show an instructor that they actually understand the rules -
All military personnel should on the street as either traffic cops - helping garbage men - or help get that water pipeline laid in the ground.
Instead of putting extra taxes on everything from China - one should help the local Egyptian to produce the same here
it should give me time to come up with the next thing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Githa said:


> would forbid women to have the mobile switched on in the car - and ALL in Egypt should have renewed their licenses - that is, they were tested in the traffic rules - and then they had to show an instructor that they actually understand the rules -
> All military personnel should on the street as either traffic cops - helping garbage men - or help get that water pipeline laid in the ground.
> Instead of putting extra taxes on everything from China - one should help the local Egyptian to produce the same here
> it should give me time to come up with the next thing.




lol that is why I said tax the made in china tat.. we can make our own

and why just women with the mobiles?

laws are for men and women.. equally.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> laws are for men and women.. equally.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

charleen said:


> Why cancel religion classes? I love the fact that my daughter is taught about God.


IMHO, mosques and churches and ahead of them "home", is where the child should know about God. School is for education. If this is the case, why they don't have religion classes at college, is it because children already were taught everything about God at school!! It's because it should not be there from the beginning. :focus:


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I would sack the entire police force and bring in the PSNI (N Ireland police force) and get them to apply their positive discrimination recruitment drive to ensure Copts and women yes WOMEN are represented equally in proportion to their % of population.

I would ban shops from using plastic bags

I would put on hold all new building projects until ALL the old buildings have been restored to their former glory 

I would ban all public authorities from trying to grow grass(outside of parks)to stop the vast waste of water. I would make them adopt a unified approach to landscaping in keeping with the nature of the environment. I would encourage them to use cacti, boulders, stones and encourage public art in the form of statues etc 

I would put the price of cigarettes up to 100le minimum and ban smoking indoors


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I would sack the entire police force and bring in the PSNI (N Ireland police force) and get them to apply their positive discrimination recruitment drive to ensure Copts and women yes WOMEN are represented equally in proportion to their % of population.
> 
> I would ban shops from using plastic bags
> 
> ...





I had the plastic bag conversation with a shopkeeper on Friday.


I like the idea of the cacti etc landscaping.. 

Years ago they filled Gamet el Dowel with artificial palm trees and sand... think they were there a month before they mysteriously disappeared.. I guess they are in garden


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> quite simply religion is part of the problem here...


NOt quite but I will keep my opinion to myself. Children learning about their religion is fine. Pushing religion on people are having laws based on religion doesn't work ...


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> quite simply religion is part of the problem here...


Religion IS the problem everywhere on this planet.

So I will probably ban religion and be ousted on the next day if not on the same night. Well what do I know, I guess I can't be a president after all.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aPerfectCircle said:


> Religion IS the problem everywhere on this planet.
> 
> So I will probably ban religion and be ousted on the next day if not on the same night. Well what do I know, I guess I can't be a president after all.


IMHO....religion is an excuse,not a reason..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I would abolish the death penalty.

Redesign the national ID cards as well as all other official paperwork so "religion" is not included in any way, shape or form.

Make citizenship lessons compulsory for all children (both primary and secondary) where they would be taught how to interact RESPECTFULLY with other people, amongst other things.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I would abolish the death penalty.
> 
> Redesign the national ID cards as well as all other official paperwork so "religion" is not included in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Make citizenship lessons compulsory for all children (both primary and secondary) where they would be taught how to interact RESPECTFULLY with other people, amongst other things.


Agree :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Will build at least 1 children's hospital in every big city. Doctors and head nurses must have a PhD. 

 All higher education students will have to pass one last exam after their graduation and before getting licensed.

 No emergency room shall deny the admission of a patient for whatever reason.

 A police station in every district with no less than 7-8 equipped cars (police, fire and ambulance) to be dispatched at any time 24/7, 365 days ( should have road shoulders first, just imagine we have one). 

 At least 1 library and 1 park in every city. "Donations are welcome." 

 Festivals and carnivals shall be held whenever possible (good for fundraising too).


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Many people mentioned that already, but again, education would be the priority, reforming courses, ways of teaching, and ways of assessment.

More professional ministers would be heading the government (i.e a doctor for ministry of health, a teacher for ministry of education etc.) With nurses assisting health ministry decision makers, and factories' managers and CEOs assisting ministry of education, with at least 70% of those who will be doing the planning bit being less than 80 years old 

Clerks that are proved to be accepting bribes, putting their personal interests first, or lazy, would be replaced by serious hard working ones, if no one's good enough, I'd import Chinese clerks!

People would be offered new homes in new compounds (Farouk El Baz's project was the best idea really) which will be echo friendly using more solar/wind/recycled power than electricity and fuel, each home would have their own private garden, seeds of all types would be provided so that families won't need to buy EVERYTHING they eat, plus large spaces for parks and greens in each compound.

Those who refuse to move to the new compounds will be required to pay a tax, a huge one, and homes that won't be used anymore will be replaced with parks (Unless they're historic buildings).

Farmers would be required to go 110% organic, whether for plants or animals, no more chemical sh!t that makes food taste like medicine!

Roads would be rebuilt with safety measures taken into consideration, no vehicle older than 10 years old would be allowed to be used, sever punishments for drunk drivers, exhaust regulations will be STRICTLY followed and specially the noise pollution! (Yes, I am a bloody dictator, I will NOT allow car horns!).

And now I shall get back to reality and enjoy the car beeps


----------

